# Hair test/dosage amount/different companies



## Unregistered (Aug 29, 2005)

I took to hits from a joint about 10 days ago, first in a very very long time.  I'm not to worried that it won't clear a urine test but what about a hair test.  Could the dosage have been low enough that I would still pass a test?  It did get me fairly high, but like I said it has been a long while since I had any.  I have very real reason to think I may have to submit to a test soon.  I am looking for a job and we all know how many require drug testing.  Does anybody know what companies do hair tests.  I heard they are pretty rare, but my last job did make me submit one.


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 29, 2005)

I had a few urine drug tests, but never did a hair test. I would say 95% of the places just do urine test. I could be wrong, but I heard that hair test shows you smoked even if it's 10 years ago, but i came across some sites online that they give you 100% guarantee or money back on products to pass a hair test. I always pass my urine tests with that $60 clearX drinks. Good Luck


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 29, 2005)

I guess my question more specifically would be:  You have to register 50mg/something or above to be positive.  How much decent weed does it take to have this result?  I know when I smoked before I smoked 10-100x as much as I did this time so I thought maybe there was a chance I didn't smoke enough to come up positive.


----------



## skunk (Aug 30, 2005)

that is why im online now my buddy told me to ask how do you pass a hair sample test. i told him to put a wig on lol. he works for csx rail road  he said most jobs dont do it because its exspensive . i am on probation  right now and they only give urine test so i guess its too exspensive for the state to do it unless they catch people tampering with there urine . hey if anything  maybe try dying your hair same color if you know your going to get tested same or next day . donno thats why im here to ask maybe ganga can pull another rabbit out of his hat for us all .


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Aug 30, 2005)

skunk said:
			
		

> that is why im online now my buddy told me to ask how do you pass a hair sample test. i told him to put a wig on lol. he works for csx rail road he said most jobs dont do it because its exspensive . i am on probation right now and they only give urine test so i guess its too exspensive for the state to do it unless they catch people tampering with there urine . hey if anything maybe try dying your hair same color if you know your going to get tested same or next day . donno thats why im here to ask maybe ganga can pull another rabbit out of his hat for us all .



bleaching ur hair would deffinetly wigg the system out, because bleach wiggs shit out


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Sep 17, 2005)

A hair test if way too expensive.  You better be testing for the CIA for that one.


----------



## Blondie406 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have passed a test twice under two different conditions.

The first time, I hadn't smoked in 5 months and decided to take a few tokes at a Jack Johnson concert.  About a month later, I interviewed for a job that required a hair test.  I didn't have much knowledge about it so I figured I better do some research...I found out that it usually takes two weeks for it to get into the folicles and the test goes back around 4 months.  So I thought that I was screwed.  

I found several shampoos on the market and decided to go with the Clear Choice.  I followed the directions and took the test about an hour after I used the product.  I passed.  You have a better chance if you have lighter finer hair.  I do.

I thought I was in the clear and started smoking everyday because I thought I had the job.  Well, the placed dicked around and waited to hire me 3 months later and my test had expired.  I was screwed!!!  I ordered the stuff again and thought I would be fine.  When I got it, there was a warning on it that the tests were stricter now and they couldn't promise that it would work.  I freaked out and did some more research and found a natural way that many people sweared by.  I soaked my hair in vinager for about 10 minutes.  I left it in and then put an acne wash on my hair that has syliatic acid or however you spell it.  I massaged it in my head for about 5 minutes.  Then you wash your hair in Tide because it is the best.  ONLY TIDE.  Wash it goood.  Then you wash it with an aloe shampoo.  Aloe coats your hair and helps it.  Don''t blowdry your hair or put anything in it when you are done and take the test between 1 and 3 hours after you do this process!  IT WORKS!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 20, 2006)

Blondie406 said:
			
		

> You have a better chance if you have lighter finer hair. I do.


I had you pegged as a red head, blondie.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






			
				Blondie406 said:
			
		

> IT WORKS!!!


Of course, you may go bald in a week or two...


----------



## Blondie406 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am just trying to help people here...Not to be made fun of!!!

Obviously I am blonde (this week), but sometimes you have to "spell it out" for the not so bright.  

Your hair won't fall out, but your scalp will itch like hell for a while!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey blondie,

Stoney is real good guy. He pokes fun a little, but doesn't mean harm in any way. He is more then willing to help out a fellow stoner.

I read the same thing you have done. It sounds freaky, but I heard it works. (I haven't been tested in over 10 yrs., If a job wants to invade my privacy without looking at my resume and references then I won't work for them).

This is a small forum, and everyone gets along. We all throw some comments out there just for fun every now and then. Besides, It looked to me that Stoney gave you a compliment. He apprently likes red-heads. but doesn't mind blondes either.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 21, 2006)

Blondie406 said:
			
		

> I am just trying to help people here...Not to be made fun of!!


Easy Blondie. The little smilely faces I put at the end of my comments were to let you know I was joshing you. 



			
				Blondie406 said:
			
		

> Obviously I am blonde (this week), but sometimes you have to "spell it out" for the not so bright.
> 
> Your hair won't fall out, but your scalp will itch like hell for a while!


I've got several "Hair people" in my family and I hear stuff all the time about how my "Head and Shoulders" is so bad for my hair. I was making a joke hon. I sure wouldn't want to piss you off.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take it easy on me. I'm probably 3 or 4 times your age!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ya ever want to fool around with an old guy, look me up. You sound like you've got a lot of fire in you!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 21, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> It looked to me that Stoney gave you a compliment. He apprently likes red-heads. but doesn't mind blondes either.


Hey Mutt, thanks for the nice words man. I love ALL women. Big-Small-Tall-Short, I don't care. Women are both candy and caviar. Sweet to nibble and smooth and yummy! Hey, I told you what happens when I smoke da weed! I've found that quite a lot of women LIKE the fact that I can now take out my teeth. It makes things pretty interesting sometimes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They don't start freakin until I take my arms and legs off.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 21, 2006)

WAAAAYYYYY too much info dog. Stay on the porch. LOL. LOL. oh shit your gonna give me an ulcer laughin this hard.


----------



## Blondie406 (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for breaking me in good. guys!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey, Heeeyyyyy..... Come back here! Awwwwww, come backkkkkkkk. I was only kiddin about one of the arms...


----------

